

Well, here it is, a crowdfunding bill in Congress - wacsix
http://financialservices.house.gov/Blog/?postid=263518#.TpZ_8wXcFPM.hackernews
A bit surprising to me that a subcommittee of the House Financial Services Committee has approved this bill, but there's not much fuss over it that I can tell. Seems like it would make sense for entrepreneurs to leave comments on the site? Zero so far (are they screening them?), and the news has been up there almost a week.
======
wacsix
A bit surprising to me that a subcommittee of the House Financial Services
Committee has approved this bill, but there's not much fuss over it that I can
tell. Seems like it would make sense for entrepreneurs to leave comments on
the site? Zero so far (are they screening them?), and the news has been up
there almost a week.

------
wacsix
Here's a list of bills that got through the subcommittee: seems to include
expanding the 500 shareholder limit; getting rid of the general solicitation
prohibition when investors are accredited; and more (in addition to the
crowdfunding bill).

